# Interest group forums > Electrical Contracting Industry Forum > Electrical Load Shedding Forum >  run your household...off a battery

## murdock

as advertised in the highway mail page 26...come on people surely you arent that stupid...and as for this advert i feel the highway mail or someone should be held accountable for false advertising.

it is the same as the advert for SABS genarators advertised in the highway mail...surely the person who puts these articles in the newspaper should at least do a little research...when i confronted the person responsible you the article they just say it was a misprint...so all the suckers out there who dont know any better sorry for you...hold your anckles and just pay :Rant1:

----------


## Dave A

Not a penlight battery, I assume.

Technically, a battery can be an array, but I get what you mean. We did the hook-up on a backup installation that was powered by a whole horde of batteries.

Or would that be a battery of batteries  :Wink:

----------


## SilverNodashi

it's a battery bank, Dave  :Smile: 

P.S. What does the ad say?

----------


## Dave A

> it's a battery bank, Dave


I was stretching this definition of battery: An array of similar things intended for use together. 

Wordplay can produce some wierd stuff at times. Like an array of computers is a *rack* in IT lingo.
Of course, a rack can mean something else in other contexts  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## murdock

the advert stated "a battery" 
i would would think a battery being 1 battery.
a bank of batteries being any amount of batteries.
a couple of batteries being more than one battery.

now we could start moving the goal post even more and say maybe the household only being a small fridge 1 light etc...etc...etc

so the moral of the story make sure you know and understand what you are getting for the money you are spending.

----------

